# Good or bad deal?



## Newfie treasure hunter (Sep 18, 2021)

This one is a different one for me, cause I usually don't buy or sell. Recently took a trip to the nearest city to me, about an 8 or 9 hour drive on the trans-canada highway. Bought these two stonewares at an antique store along with a 1920s canada dry spur cola. Here's the tricky part.... I don't know If I got a good deal or not. The smallest stoneware is around 140 years old and came straight from a construction site just down the road from the shop, they accidentally dug up a Victorian landfill. Last one in this guy's stock. Got 70 $ Canadian for the all of them. Good or bad? ( I do not have a pic of the spur cola bottle but you can imagine what it looks like lol)


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (Sep 18, 2021)

Note: not meant to be in poisons
My mistake...


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 18, 2021)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but I'd say pretty bad deal on those.  Stoneware inks like those are incredibly common.  I'd consider them to be around $5 bottles, and I don't know about it being 140 years old either.  I imagine it could be, but they were still using that form a lot later than that.  I'm not exactly sure what the larger stoneware bottle is, probably some sort of ink as well.  Without any markings (excluding pottery stamps near the base) UK stoneware bottles like those just aren't very collectible and can typically be found for very little money.
The Spur bottle on the other hand I'm more curious about, I can't remember ever seeing a Spur bottle from the 20s.  I think of that as being exclusively an ACL-era brand.
My future advice on stoneware is don't pay much unless it's clearly marked from Canada or has hand-drawn artistic decoration.  European stoneware in general is not very desirable over here unless _very_ old, and even the marked ones can be found for very little.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Sep 19, 2021)

I agree with CB's take on this. The little brown ink is VERY common ( I probably have a dozen of them ) and the larger one, which I think is a Master ink, is quite common as well. Do not despair! We've all been through this at one time or another. Use this experience to get out there & learn about glass and crockery. This site is an excellent resource, with many, very knowledgeable people, who are very generous in sharing their expertise. In time you will learn how to navigate the purchase of items and what is a reasonable amount to pay. Remember, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I have paid more for items that some might consider to be worth less - but I REALLY wanted them, so I bought them! Enjoy the learning and welcome to the joys of collecting!


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (Sep 19, 2021)

DeepSeaDan said:


> I agree with CB's take on this. The little brown ink is VERY common ( I probably have a dozen of them ) and the larger one, which I think is a Master ink, is quite common as well. Do not despair! We've all been through this at one time or another. Use this experience to get out there & learn about glass and crockery. This site is an excellent resource, with many, very knowledgeable people, who are very generous in sharing their expertise. In time you will learn how to navigate the purchase of items and what is a reasonable amount to pay. Remember, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I have paid more for items that some might consider to be worth less - but I REALLY wanted them, so I bought them! Enjoy the learning and welcome to the joys of collecting!


Thanks for the info! Will have to be more careful next time and do some research before buying. I'm not overly sad, but I do think I should be more careful when buying stuff I am unsure of. Thanks bhys!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 20, 2021)

You can't post a picture of the Spur? The first Spur Cola was 1948. Not 1920's or a different Spur beverage co? No not a good deal, sorry.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## afcooley (Oct 5, 2021)

DeepSeaDan said:


> I agree with CB's take on this. The little brown ink is VERY common ( I probably have a dozen of them ) and the larger one, which I think is a Master ink, is quite common as well. Do not despair! We've all been through this at one time or another. Use this experience to get out there & learn about glass and crockery. This site is an excellent resource, with many, very knowledgeable people, who are very generous in sharing their expertise. In time you will learn how to navigate the purchase of items and what is a reasonable amount to pay. Remember, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I have paid more for items that some might consider to be worth less - but I REALLY wanted them, so I bought them! Enjoy the learning and welcome to the joys of collecting!



So for $70 you got the two crockery bottles and then a coat tape bottle that you did not include in the photo? Well it really does it matter if you might’ve paid a wee bit too much if you absolutely loved them and you must have because you say you don’t really buy a lot of bottles and you bought these you bought them because they touched your heart the part of you that loves bottles saw them and had to have them and that’s all that matters at least until the next time you’re ready to purchase bottles that you fall in love with LOL you know I say that with all good intentions if you were a bottle collector like I am it takes time to know the value and what’s a good price etc. just do some research I mean gosh you can go on eBay and look bottles up quickly on your phone before you purchase them just to be sure that there’s not one on eBay for half the price that you might pay in an antique shop. This is my first day on tap talk and I am so excited to connect with other bottle collectors I love the big cream colored one it is gorgeous!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

